# Jd 1520 pto



## gregjo1948 (Nov 13, 2015)

When playing with my 1520 JD pto. I found the clutch to work backwards. If I push the clutch half down, the pto stops but the tractor stills moves. When pushing the clutch fully down, the pto and tractor stop. Is'nt that opposite of what it should do? Thanks, gregjo1948


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy gregjo1948,

Yes that is backwards from the way it is supposed to work. The tractor should stop when the clutch pedal is pushed down halfway, and PTO & tractor stops when clutch pedal is fully depressed.


----------



## gregjo1948 (Nov 13, 2015)

I'm going to check adjustments and post what I find.


----------



## gregjo1948 (Nov 13, 2015)

The problem was in the adjustments. Went thru the hole in the housing and adjusted the fingers closer to the throw out bearing. Then adjusted the exterior clutch rod. Working as it should now. gregjo1948


----------

